# Encendido automatico luz



## nando1903 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola, he estado mirandome la multitud de circuitos de sensores de movimiento, tanto ir, pir como de ultrasonidos. La verdad es que no sé cuál es la mejor opción para lo que busco. Mi idea es algún dispositivo para exterior que cuando detecte mi coche, haga encender una lámpara de unos 15W a 220 Vac. También me gustaría que dicho dispositivo sólo actuara por la noche (creo que esto seria posible añadiendole un fototransistor si no me equivoco). El caso por el cual expongo mi duda es que el área de detección me gustaria que no fuera mayor de 1m^2, debido a que cerca del coche hay árboles que podrían disparar el dispositivo con el movimiento de las hojas al darles el aire. Les agradecería me dieran ideas para poder realizarlo. Gracias.


----------



## javielchispas (Jul 7, 2009)

Para la detección de un vehículo no me lo pensaba ni un momento: Un detector de lazo magnético.

Es un equipo que controla un bucle de hilo (estandar) que ha de ser embutido en el suelo donde queramos que se produzca la detección.
Seguro que has visto muchos en carretera. El bucle son los cortes en rectángulo que hay en la calzada, normalmente de dos en dos, y que se utilizan para contar coches.
Su funcionamiento es similar al de un detector de metales. Con dar un par de vueltas al hilo en su rectángulo, detecta los metales que encima de él estén.

La pega te puede venir por el hecho de que para su instalación se requiere hacer un pequeño corte, de profundidad aprox. de 1 cm en el suelo donde lo vayas a instalar.

He colocado varios. Y te puedo asegurar que es el tipo de sensor más fiable que conozco para esta aplicación. Ya pueden estar callendo chuzos de punta, helar o pegar el sol, descuidar la limpieza o pasar camiones por encima, que te va a funcionar siempre.

Como distribuidores podrás encontrar cualquier casa que se dedique a la instalación de puertas de garaje. Los habituales te vienen en formato enchufable en base para carril DIN, de tamaño algo mayor a una cajetill de cigarros. Como referencia, busca Clemsa y DLM2. No son muy baratos (unos 150€), pero te aseguro que el resultado lo merece.


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 7, 2009)

Creo que en el foro hay un tema similar, solo que la persona usaba sus propios faros como activadores de la lámpara, ya que al ser de noche siempre hay como activarlos.
Lo más habitual sin romperte mucho la cabeza es usar un IR ( infrarrojo ) para detectar por rebote que el carro está entrando al garage o donde se estacione. A esto es necesario añadirle un fotodetector para que solo de noche se active.
Saludos


----------



## nando1903 (Jul 7, 2009)

gracias a los dos por responder tan pronto... me parece mas plausible la idea del detector de lazo magnetico... mas que nada por lo que dice javielchispas de que no me tengo que preocupar del mantenimiento y asi ni los perros ni los arboles darian problemas... ahora bien... el caso seria cómo hacerse un circuito de este sistema. supongo que el lazo magnetico debe crear un campo magnetico conjunto con el coche para que recoja la señal. el caso es que me gustaria hacerlo a mi mismo y no tener que comprarlo... Gracias.


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 7, 2009)

Estaría excelente la idea, pero me pregunto si al ser magnético no es interferido por rayos, transformadores de HVAC o campos magnéticos cercanos. 
De no ser así, estaría excelente como aplicación.
Saludos


----------



## nando1903 (Jul 7, 2009)

pues es verdad ahora que lo pienso pasa un cable de alta tensión justo por encima de donde estaría colocado.. no me gustaría tener que llevarel coche al taller por culpa de una gracia mia..jajajja, ¿influye el cable de alta tension?


----------



## javielchispas (Jul 7, 2009)

No.
Recuerdo uno de los que instalé, donde pasaba una línea de alta (15kv) a unos 12 metros. Me acuerdo porque tuvímos que recortar varios de los báculos de las farolas que se pusieron para guardar la distancia, porque no quedaban otros.

En cualquier caso, los que te nombro tienen regulación se sensibilidad. Y un pulsador para reset, que calibra como referencia la señal que dé el lazo en el momento de pulsarlo. Es decir, si junto al lazo hay una alcantarilla, o se instala en hormigón armado con mallazo, perdería sensibilidad, pero despues de hacer el reset no falsea. Lo que detecta son las variaciones del lazo inductivo.

En cuanto a lo de los rayos, en las características reza que cuenta con un transformador de aislamiento que protegería la instalación.  

Por cierto nando: si consiges hacerte el circuito, estaría muy interesado. 

Saludos.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 8, 2009)

nando1903 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, he estado mirandome la multitud de circuitos de sensores de movimiento, tanto ir, pir como de ultrasonidos. La verdad es que no sé cuál es la mejor opción para lo que busco.



dicias que tienes arboles cerca... ultrasonidos no va funcionar? al menos sea bien calibrado.

Sensor PIR puede ser eso capta hasta 12 mts, deria que capta calor humano, y eso funcionaria perfectamente, si quieres puedes añadir un temporizador para tu bombilla haces maravilla.

Y del fototransistor O LDR, eso lo pones como interuptor, cuando hay noche encienda todo sistema de PIR, cuando dia que apague todo el sistema de Pir, asi funcionaraa...   j

cuando termines envianos algunos fotos... je e

esta adjunntado del sensor PIR

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=24377


----------



## nando1903 (Jul 8, 2009)

javielchispas gracias por la información, pero no creo que me gaste ese dineral... porque el fin del sistema es no tener que bajarme del coche para dar la luz, en fin que no lo amortizaria... en cuanto a lo del PIR, supongo que aunque el coche no es humano, detectará el calor que desprenden las partes del motor y que del mismo modo se activaría,¿no? si es así me pondré manos a la obra....la distancia que debe cubrir son unos 4 metros para el frente y unos 2,5 o 3 de alto...


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 8, 2009)

El PIR es una buena opción, a veces el problema es conseguirlo. A mi me sucede no son muy comunes de conseguir al menos donde vivo.
Si te llegaras a encontrar con esta problemática, igual un simple sensor IR te puede ayudar y son más comunes, su diferencia radica en la forma con la que sensan las temperaturas los PIR varían lentamente y casi de forma lineal con el calor, los IR son semiconductores que no son lineales en su respuesta pero si pueden ser "calibrados" para que se comporten de manera "lineal".
Comentario adicional, si el "suelo" donde se estaciona el carro es de asfalto o cemento este puede adquirir temperatura con el día y en la noche aún puede tener una temperatura elevada que puede engañar al sensor.
Para ambos casos será necesaria una calibración o un "comparador de ventana" que limite los valores de sensado y no tengas falsos disparos.
Cuando decidas que sensor usar con gusto puedo ayudar en el diseño del circuito.
Saludos


----------



## saiwor (Jul 8, 2009)

no se activara, el calor que desprende el motor del caro,
solamente humano.


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola saiwor, supongo querras decir que solo se activaría con el calor del carro y no con el humano.
Te comento que donde vivo se alcanzan temperaturas ambientales de unos 40°C y en el piso de asfalto unos 60°C o más. Considero es muy elevado ya que el capo del carro tiene una temperatura similar y si podría confundirse. Si se está en un clima más "frio" posíblemente no se tenga estos problemas, pero aún así es aconsejable que se tenga una temperatura de referencia para evitar cualquier posible disparo erróneo. El sensor por si solo no sabe diferenciar entre temperaturas, esta diferencia se la proporciona el circuito y si es necesario calibrarlo para darle un marco de entre que temperaturas debe activarse.
Saludos


----------



## nando1903 (Jul 8, 2009)

por el tema de las temperaturas no creo que haya problemas....el cemento donde aparco el coche ahora en verano lo suelo regar y pierde bastante calor,el suelo suele tener una temperatura de unos 30, 32º C y el motor de un coche cuando lleva un ratito funcionando alcanza facilmente los 60 o 70ºC y mas donde yo vivo...jajaja.Se me esta ocurriendo ponerle un temporizador para que actúe sólo en un determinado tramo horario, por ejemplo desde las 22.30 a las 6.00 y creo que esta aunque mas cara seria mejor opción que el ldr...


----------



## saiwor (Jul 8, 2009)

disculpen, me exprese mal.

SI Detecta el calor Humano.
NO detecta el calor artificial(motor del caro)

*Calibrar la ganancia del opam.
*Temperatura, supongo q armar el circuito en caja, para el pir lo proteges vidrio algo asi para que no le afecte la temperatura.
*Gasto, en componentes + sensor no pasa de 5 doalres.
*temporizador o LDR, si tienes un diagrama listo haslo cos q es exacto, para es mas complejo yo te recomendo un detector de noche con LDR o fototransistor.


----------



## zezar (Nov 28, 2009)

yo tengo un sistema de abertura de una ventana automatica por medio de un sensor de luz, tuve que usar 2 circuitos uno para el fotorresistor y otro para poder hacer que gire el motor para los 2 lados para que cierre y abra la ventana


----------

